# If there was a tenth type, what would it be?



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Me. :dry:


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Father of Dragons said:


> Or, maybe type 10 could be the ultimate/super saiyan type? As in, a person who has overcome their core motivation somehow, and is without flaws... Maybe it could be called type zero? You know, for the coolness factor (also, it wouldn't have to fit in between any types, then.)


You might enjoy Nietzsche's Thus Spake Zarathustra. I hear that this is a central concept of the book: The Übermensch.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Money.

Okay, hear me out on this one. No need to take it seriously, but I will make it seem as if it was to be taken as seriously.

It would be in the middle of Enneagram. It would be type 0 (to keep the single-digit theme AND for another reason stated below). When it integrates, it becomes one of other 9 types. When one of 9 types disintegrates because of greed for money, it disintegrates into middle, where 0 lies. That's the reason why it's called 0 - person disintegrating because of money can be called zero. That kind of person doesn't even have personality anymore, it just feels need for money.

That's reason why it doesn't fit into any kind of triad - be it hornevian, heart/head/body, or whatever. It's just... zero.

tl;dr: ultimate loser because of money


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

If there were a tenth type, it would be mine (I hope). I have a tritype in my signature, but to be perfectly honest I don't really identify much with any type and don't consider any of them my core type. The type issues don't fit me very well, and what I feel are my core issues aren't explained by any type.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Silveresque said:


> If there were a tenth type, it would be mine (I hope). I have a tritype in my signature, but to be perfectly honest I don't really identify much with any type and don't consider any of them my core type. The type issues don't fit me very well, and what I feel are my core issues aren't explained by any type.


What do you feel are your core issues? (Ie, what would lie at the heart of type 10)


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

angelfish said:


> What do you feel are your core issues? (Ie, what would lie at the heart of type 10)


I'll answer with some posts that describe my issues:



Silveresque said:


> *What is your MBTI type?
> *
> Unknown.
> 
> ...





Silveresque said:


> > Sandra Maitri, in her book, _The Spiritual Dimension of the Enneagram_, describes the particular "deficiency state" that lies at the core of the type 5 personality in the following way:
> >
> > Her inner world feels empty, devoid of the juice of life. This is the particular deficiency state at the core of her personality, her particular hell realm, which she will do everything she can to avoid experiencing. It has a dry, stark, depleted, sterile, and empty feeling to it, filling her soul with a sense of deprivation and inner poverty. Like a vast inner desert with no oasis in sight, she feels barren, thirsty, and desiccated. In contrast to wetter--more emotional--types, she is in no danger of drowning in grief but rather is in danger of evaporating from lack of anything life-giving. She feels very much alone and unreachable here, isolated and separate from the rest of the world, and profoundly ashamed of her inner sense of scarcity. Exposure of it, both to her own awareness and to others, feels utterly humiliating since she believes she should have known what to do about it. (214)
> 
> ...





Silveresque said:


> Hmm, I avoid filling both time and and space, especially time. I need empty time, and I think I would feel completely overwhelmed if I had to be doing something all the time. And I prefer empty space over filled space, which feels like unnecessary clutter.





Silveresque said:


> I've noticed a strange dynamic in myself where I never feel like I have enough time (even when I have a lot of time), and throughout my life this has caused me to focus on only one hobby or activity at a time because I don't want to sacrifice any of my time for anything other than what I most want to do. For example, I may spend nearly all my free time playing video games if that's what I'm into at the time, or I may daydream and listen to music all day, or spend all my time trying to figure out my enneagram type. My main hobby changes over time, but the trend is the same. I have a hard time balancing more than one or two activities at a time, and this has caused me to neglect other activities, such as hanging out with friends or working on my pastel drawing that sits in my closet unfinished. I tell myself I will get around to these things eventually, but I never want to make time for them because my time feels so precious and limited. I suspect that when I do so little with my time, my sense of time actually compresses and feels shorter, which causes me to hold on even tighter to what little time I feel I have.
> 
> This is where my need for freedom comes from as well. I don't want any obligations or demands on my time and space because those things would reduce my already limited time. There's always a bit of worry that I won't be able to handle having my time and freedom restricted. Free time is not a luxury--I _need _that time to recharge. But then I always surprise myself with how much I actually am able to handle.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Silveresque said:


> I'll answer with some posts that describe my issues:


Huh. Seems super 7 to me. It's different?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

angelfish said:


> Huh. Seems super 7 to me. It's different?


Well, I agree it seems kind of 7ish, but I can't relate much to the type overall. I am *extremely *introverted, avoid too much stimulation, focus on one favorite activity rather than being scattered or trying to sample everything, have very low energy, almost never get excited or enthusiastic, am not at all impulsive, etc. I'm opposite type 7 in so many ways, and no one who knows me would ever say I seem like a 7 or even consider it one of the my possible types.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Silveresque said:


> Well, I agree it seems kind of 7ish, but I can't relate much to the type overall. I am *extremely *introverted, avoid too much stimulation, focus on one favorite activity rather than being scattered or trying to sample everything, have very low energy, almost never get excited or enthusiastic, am not at all impulsive, etc. I'm opposite type 7 in so many ways, and no one who knows me would ever say I seem like a 7 or even consider it one of the my possible types.


Interesting! Thanks for explaining


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Well, I agree it seems kind of 7ish, but I can't relate much to the type overall. I am *extremely *introverted, avoid too much stimulation, focus on one favorite activity rather than being scattered or trying to sample everything, have very low energy, almost never get excited or enthusiastic, am not at all impulsive, etc. I'm opposite type 7 in so many ways, and no one who knows me would ever say I seem like a 7 or even consider it one of the my possible types.


497 seems like a fitting tritype based on your posts above. Types 4 and 7 work against one another (optimism / pessimism), while 4 and 9 compensate for the 7's energy.

In any case, I identify with much of what you said and this was the explaination I've come to to explain, to myself, how these three would fit together. 147 and 369 are two other tritypes that seem to fit me... I'm still working on it lol.


----------



## teletubbierojo (Oct 2, 2013)

this is interesting 
maybe
*somekind of artificial intelligence like in "her" somekind of machine
*something new appears in the future (i think mainly with ideas about futuristics beings/machines)( dont know if the enneagram is applicable in all the times )
*somekind of genetically modified human being
*a person maybe his type would be call the destroyer( i cant explained well probably dont makes sense) he would try to destroy, specially humans
*the mirror he would reflect what he sees in people


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Enneagram 10: The Pop-Tart Eater. Everywhere they go they're seen eating Pop-Tarts, their basic fear is running out of Pop-Tarts.


----------

